# another saving from GW getting no chatter



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

So i was checking out the new releases on the GW site and as some of you may know the Cadian Battle force has long gone, but in its place is the Cadian Defense force for the RRP of £100
Ok thats a tad more expensive than the old battle force but have you seen what you get for £100?

Cadian command squad (£15.50)
Cadian Squad x2 (£36.00)
Cadian Heavy Weapons Team (£24.00)
Leman Russ tank(£31.00)
Chimera (£22.50)

Thats £129 worth of model (if purchased separate at full rrp) for £100 and i would say all of them are useful (please note not a guard player) 

the other thing to mention is the Hammer of cadia which is 3 helhounds 3 leman russ and a baneblade for £205 ,the rrp for those items would be £271 thats a saving of £66 thats almost the bane blade for free!!!!

anyway, thought you should know


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

It's awesome that they have continued the theme of deals with battleforces. For a while it had tapered out with the Apocalypse Formations (which were one click bundles and offered no savings), but they have typically offered deals on their boxed armies have they not?

The BA one gets a free Rhino (or RAS, or DC whatever way you slice it), I know the other starter sets are similar.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, that is good. Thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

When I saw the Hammer of Cadia box and noticed the price I almost spit out my coffee. GW giving away _free_ Baneblades? Sure, I‘ll have one.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

$209 worth of models for $165 USD....basically a free russ.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

The Nid one gives away a Carnifex and Gargoyles.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting. The chaos marine set saves you about $25 or the cost of the plastic terminator lord.

Definitely a step up for GW, but not as exciting as a bonus baneblade.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

There's a Catachan £100 deal too, but that seems to be webstore only for some reason.

Just out of curiosity, anybody with the imper... sorry Astra Militarum codex know how many points this box set is?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Ordered mine at the weekend (hammer of cadia)
It does state a hellhammer in the boxset which I found slightly odd,
I wonder whether i'll get all the parts or just those for the hellhammer.

Not actually bothered though as I don't have a hellhammer


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

That's good. Nice to see GW still thinks of the ol customer now and then lol.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

SonofVulkan said:


> There's a Catachan £100 deal too, but that seems to be webstore only for some reason.


Catachan have been direct only for a couple months now.



Bindi Baji said:


> Ordered mine at the weekend (hammer of cadia)
> It does state a hellhammer in the boxset which I found slightly odd,
> I wonder whether i'll get all the parts or just those for the hellhammer.
> 
> Not actually bothered though as I don't have a hellhammer


If it's the Baneblade kit proper it'll be the parts for all of them, not just the Baneblade (as it's one kit). Otherwise they've taken off the sprue with the stuff for the Stormlord and that turret set up.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> Ordered mine at the weekend (hammer of cadia)
> It does state a hellhammer in the boxset which I found slightly odd,
> I wonder whether i'll get all the parts or just those for the hellhammer.
> 
> Not actually bothered though as I don't have a hellhammer


From the wording in WD it's all the bits


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

This is a good step forward! Perhaps an experiment to see if they can draw more direct sales and dump the indie?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

the Dwarf Battleline box set saves you as well. About $35.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Are the Hellhound/variants fun or useful? Haven't received my book yet. Those were the only iffy component of that bundle for me, if only because I don't know about them.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

slaaneshy said:


> This is a good step forward! Perhaps an experiment to see if they can draw more direct sales and dump the indie?


They can't dump the Indie as Indies are their best source of guaranteed income. If anything they need to drop the Brick and Mortars.

And Indies CAN order direct only stuff, they don't get a 40% discount though, it's more like 25-30% discount on the stuff.



venomlust said:


> Are the Hellhound/variants fun or useful? Haven't received my book yet. Those were the only iffy component of that bundle for me, if only because I don't know about them.


Bane Wolves can be kind of fun. S1, Wounds on a 2+, AP3, Ignores Cover Template. Give it a Heavy Flamer just to make it extra fun and watch your opponent's face met as his army does!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds very fun against my buddy's Wraithguard army.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Zion said:


> If anything they need to drop the Brick and Mortars.


Best idea I have heard in a long time. It is nice to see that they aren't solely doing those 1 click collections again.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Zion said:
> 
> 
> > If anything they need to drop the Brick and Mortars.
> ...


Honestly there is nothing wrong with the 1-clicks. It just gives people ideas and encourages some people with large amounts disposable income to jump in on a good sized army.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Zion said:


> They can't dump the Indie as Indies are their best source of guaranteed income. If anything they need to drop the Brick and Mortars.
> 
> And Indies CAN order direct only stuff, they don't get a 40% discount though, it's more like 25-30% discount on the stuff.


They are a source of income under the CURRENT model - nothing to stop GW experimenting with a new way forward. This is a company that does all sorts of crazy things no normal business would do!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

slaaneshy said:


> They are a source of income under the CURRENT model - nothing to stop GW experimenting with a new way forward. This is a company that does all sorts of crazy things no normal business would do!


To be fair, they're the ones who try most of the things that either smaller companies adopt or vary from depending on how well it works for GW. It comes with being the big fish in your pond.

And I don't see GW dropping FLGS. If they screw FLGS stores over too hard the stores will just ban GW stuff and GW loses money.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

I really like the look of that battleforce. I've been on the fence for a while about my next project (IG and orks the main choices) but what I'd really like to do is a competitive army which can deal with knights, wraithknights, flyers, FMCs, riptides and forts without fielding any of those things. IG seem like the answer because the lack of effort that went into the nid codex makes it seem likely they'll do a bad job with the ork codex too

Two of these new battleforces would go a long way to building my guard army


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Squire said:


> I really like the look of that battleforce. I've been on the fence for a while about my next project (IG and orks the main choices) but what I'd really like to do is a competitive army which can deal with knights, wraithknights, flyers, FMCs, riptides and forts without fielding any of those things. IG seem like the answer because the lack of effort that went into the nid codex makes it seem likely they'll do a bad job with the ork codex too
> 
> Two of these new battleforces would go a long way to building my guard army


It's my guess that it's not a lack of effort, but time. GW's faster release schedule means less kits for armies, and that means less major changes, and in some cases, the discontinuing of some options as well.


----------



## Squire (Jan 15, 2013)

Zion said:


> It's my guess that it's not a lack of effort, but time. GW's faster release schedule means less kits for armies, and that means less major changes, and in some cases, the discontinuing of some options as well.


I can see your point, but I'm guessing the problem is there isn't an experienced nid player in the GW team who understands how the army works beyond casual games and knows what the army needs to be effective in the current meta.

Then again, a cynical person might say they just wanted to sell crones and harpies, in which case their codex has been a success.


----------

